# Found a Homing Pigeon



## gardenerguy (Aug 1, 2015)

I found this poor guy in my yard when I noticed my cat attacking him. He is tagged AU2014MIS-1474. I think the owner MISHAWAKA HPC
Club Code	:	MIS
Club Secretary	:	TOM HUMMER
City	:	MISHAWAKA
State	:	IN
Phone No.	:	574-855-2785
Email Address	:	[email protected]

I have emailed them, no response. I have been feeding him and gave him water. Tried to let him fly about a day after getting him, but he flew into my fence the first time, then onto my neighbors deck. Very gentle and tame, I just can't keep him because of the cats. I think he may be injured because he flies so low, possible a broken feather towards the rear of the wing? Is it okay to let him out the cage for awhile? I posted some pics of him.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the bird.

Please check the bird all over for any wounds. If the bird has any open wounds (scratches) from cat attack, the bird will need an antibiotic, topical as well as oral.

Do not release the bird until you hear from the owner (which may take some time), and until he is fully healed. He may need to regain his weight also as that will keep him weak. Be sure to feed him pigeon seed.*


----------



## gardenerguy (Aug 1, 2015)

I checked all over and cannot find any open wounds or scratches. I did notice my cat jumping on the bird, but got him off very quickly . It looks like near the tip of the rear "wing" there is a piece hanging off as seen in the pic


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

No need to be concerned about broken feathers. A pigeon molts feathers out on a regular basis. Any damaged feathers will be replaced naturally. If it seems to interfere with other feathers or movement, you can use a good scissors to trim the broken part off.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I live in the MIS club zone and can track the owner down for you.


----------



## gardenerguy (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank You, I appreciate it


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I contacted the fella that bred 1474. He said that he sold the bird to another fella that lives in Brunswick, Ohio. He gave me the phone number for that fella. I left a message with him,, so as soon as he calls back, I can put him in contact with you. Send me your phone number so I can pass it along when he calls back?


----------



## gardenerguy (Aug 1, 2015)

sent you a pm


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Looks like most of his tails are gone. Probably ran out of gas during a race. Please keep and feed him well and done release him at all, if and when the guy calls for him, make him drive to pick him up or have him shipped. He may not want the bird back, so maybe you could start looking for a home for him in the meantime. U can let him out of cage IN HOUSE only and of course in a room where not cats can get him.


----------



## gardenerguy (Aug 1, 2015)

Will the tails grow back? The guy is in the same city as me. Any suggestions to find him a home? I asked a few friends, so far no takers


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

CBL said:


> Looks like most of his tails are gone. Probably ran out of gas during a race. Please keep and feed him well and done release him at all, if and when the guy calls for him, make him drive to pick him up or have him shipped. He may not want the bird back, so maybe you could start looking for a home for him in the meantime. U can let him out of cage IN HOUSE only and of course in a room where not cats can get him.


He did not "run out of gas" in a race. It is the off season, there are no races this time of the year. 
There are many reasons why he may have not have gone back to his own home loft. Sometimes hawks chase pigeons out too far and they get tired. This bird had landed for some reason and then, according to the original post, was attacked by a cat.
Does that mean the owner was neglecting the bird and does not deserve the opportunity to have him back?
And how about the bird, what would be best for him?
Lets see if the owner can be located first.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

gardenerguy said:


> Will the tails grow back? The guy is in the same city as me. Any suggestions to find him a home? I asked a few friends, so far no takers


They will grow back.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes let's see what the owner says and how and why he landed in someone else's place. Pls do update us on the progress.


----------



## gardenerguy (Aug 1, 2015)

Jr Brown said:


> He did not "run out of gas" in a race. It is the off season, there are no races this time of the year.
> There are many reasons why he may have not have gone back to his own home loft. Sometimes hawks chase pigeons out too far and they get tired. This bird had landed for some reason and then, according to the original post, was attacked by a cat.
> Does that mean the owner was neglecting the bird and does not deserve the opportunity to have him back?
> And how about the bird, what would be best for him?
> Lets see if the owner can be located first.


I have seen and heard hawks right behind my house in the park. I'm glad I caught my cat before he did any serious damage to the bird. I'll wait for a response from the owner.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for rescuing him! Lovely bird.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If the bird can only fly low now. then it is injured or sick. Could have hit a wire. Could have been lost and ate some bad food. ECT, Looks like a hen from the pictures. Can you feel any swelling on the wings.


----------

